# Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Before leaving Florida for 6 weeks, I unplugged the power to my wife's Lenova All-in one desktop computer. Came home today, plugged in the power and got the message Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. I looked at other postings for this problem but did not understand what to do. Attached are some screen shots I took. I did try to do some stuff posted under windows.com/stopcode but not sure what to do.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, it would help to see this log file.
Do you have USB stick?


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I have thumb drives. What log file do you need and how would I retrieve it ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, here is how:

1. Insert USB stick into this trouble PC
2. Your first screenshot shows "Advanced" button, which when clicked should let you choose an option to start *command prompt*.
If not, there must be some other way to get it.

3. Once you have command prompt, type following 3 commands to learn the "letters" of your USB and System drive:

```
DISKPART
lis vol
exit
```
Identify following letters (*Ltr *column):
1. the letter of system drive (one on which Windows is installed)
2. the letter of your USB stick.

Now to copy log file *from *"Windows" drive *to USB* use following command but make sure to replace the letters according to your output, In this example *C:\* is Windows partition and *F:\* is USB partition.


```
copy C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogFiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt F:\
```
When done, detach your USB and attach it to working computer, and attach *SrtTrail.txt* which is now on your USB drive here into forums.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

OK, see attached


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> I unplugged the power to my wife's Lenova All-in one desktop computer. Came home today, plugged in the power and got the message Your PC ran into a problem


What happened is that you unplugged your PC while there was Windows update in progress, since the PC was shut down by force the update was interrupted in the middle of it's job and resulted in corrupted registry.

The error *0x3f1* from the log means:


> The configuration registry database is corrupt


The issue now is that Windows can't boot because it tries to finish the update which is now broken.

If you still have command prompt open OK, if not open it and make sure to learn system drive letter as before (the one where Windows is installed) then type following command into console, (replace *C:\* with system drive if needed in the example below)


```
dism /image:C:\ /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```
This might take some time, when done run this:


```
sfc /scannow
```
This might take some time too, once you're done reboot system, hopefully it will start.
If not, let me know.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

did I do this wrong ? I got an error. Windows is letter C


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes, wrong because there must be space between C:\ and /Cleanup-Image, see above command again,
basically:
`/image:C:\ /Cleanup-Image`
instead of
`/image:C:\/Cleanup-Image`

Let me know what was the output of this command in the end.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

still having a problem. did I type everything correctly ? No spaces except between \ /. Restorehealth option is unknown.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm sorry but didn't notice in your first attempt, there must be spaces for each parameter,
parameters are as follows:
`dism`
`/image:C:\`
`/Cleanup-Image`
`/RestoreHealth`

Therefore 3 spaces in total, example, sentence with 4 words:


> dism <space> /image:C:\ <space> /Cleanup-Image <space> /RestoreHealth


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

error 1009 
configuration registry database corrupt

and something about a scratch directory size


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I assume you still have the same command prompt open?
If yes, run following command:


```
mkdir C:\scratch
```
Then run this: (note that this are now 5 parameters, meaning 4 spaces)


```
dism /image:C:\ /ScratchDir:C:\Scratch /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```
Let me know the result of this.

And then here is alternative command if the above doesn't fix the problem (note 4 spaces!):


```
dism /image:C:\ /ScratchDir:C:\Scratch /Cleanup-Image /RevertPendingActions
```
Let me know the result of this one too.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

just to be clear 

at the command line x:\ windows\system32> 

I type in 
mkdir C:\scratch

When I did that it appeared to do nothing. I was once again at the sytem32> command line.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> When I did that it appeared to do nothing


That's fine, it created a new folder in your C drive, it does not output anything and the command finishes immediatelly.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So after making the directory I typed :

dism_/image:C:\_/scratchDir:C:\scratch_/cleanup-image_/restorehealth_/revertpendingactions

The underscores are where I put the spaces. I typed this 3 times, my wife did it once and we still have an error - see attached


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

ok, if the command results in error once there is no point to re-run again.

Problem was not fixed with these simple steps, and there are multiple options to continue from this point,
The easiest for you to follow would probably be to try system restore.

*System restore:*
According to your screenshot in initial post there is "Advanced" button, if you click on it there should be "system restore" option.
Use it to restore system back in time, (for example the latest good restore point)

*Startup repair:*
If system restore doesn't work then second option is to Download Windows 10 and use startup repair option.
Download Windows 10 here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

This link explains how to create bootable USB stick on a working computer.
When done you'll have to attach USB to trouble PC and boot from USB, once you do so in the first or second screen you'll see an option that says "Repair your computer" (the option looks like a link on which you click)

There choose startup repair and follow screen instructions.
Just make sure not to use USB to install Windows because all existing data on computer might be lost for ever.

*More command prompt:*
3rd option is to get back to command prompt:

First it might help to share this log, by copying it from C:\ to USB drive, however this log will no longer be there because it's only in memory for now.

Meaning you'll have to re-run this command:

```
dism /image:C:\ /ScratchDir:C:\Scratch /Cleanup-Image /RevertPendingActions
```
you know how to learn USB letter from my previous post, attach USB and run:


```
copy X:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log F:\
```
Then share this log here.

*Another option* is to use downloaded Windows to perform repair with dism.
More on that another time.

*Manual update removal:*
More on that another time, but is an option too.

*Last resort* is to reinstall Windows, but first if you have valuable data, personal files, bookmarks and similar on this PC which you care about, then there is a need to back it up to another external drive because everything will be lost with OS re-installment.

If you need help backing up data let me know, if not just go ahead and reinstall Windows and problem is done. You'll have new empty Windows.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

system restore did not help. I will look at the other suggestions tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

option 2 - Start Up Repair - download Windows 10 - so I am going to download Windows 10 onto a USB ? a) That requires a 8 gig stick, which I currently do not have but will buy one if necessary ; b) don't I need a license ?

Or am I suppposed to do something else ?


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

as for option 3 - I created a new dism log file. See attached


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> so I am going to download Windows 10 onto a USB ?


No, download to location of your choice on a working computer. (not to USB)
a) Download size is approx. 4,7GB so yes you need a USB stick of 8GB. (or minimum 5GB)
b) To download Windows and use it to repair existing Windows you don't need a license.

To reinstall Windows you don't need a license either because the license of currently installed Windows (on trouble PC) is stored on Microsoft activation servers, so after installation it will be automatically activated.

However in the case of OS reinstall, important thing to know is that you need to install same edition of Windows that is currently installed, otherwise activation will fail.

Since there is no USB stick at the moment we have only one option left, but I'm afraid it will not work.
Can you get to command prompt like yesterday?

Then follow step from my post "More command prompt" and share log here.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

so how do I know what version of windows 10 is installed ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is what you need to run:


```
dism /image:C:\ /get-packages
```
This will list you installed updates, the order from most recent updates to oldest goes from top to bottom.

You want to get rid of the most recent update, here is how:

Scroll up to see most recent package, then with your mouse highlight entry "package-identity" value (package name only) and press enter to copy.
*NOTE:* To highlight package name left click (and hold) on starting letter of the package name and drag mouse to the end of package name.

To attempt to remove package type this (excluding PACKAGE placeholder at the end):

```
dism /image:C:\ /Remove-Package /PackageName:PACKAGE
```
Instead of *PACKAGE *press SHIFT + Ins on your keyboard to paste previously copied package name, then hit enter.

Here is just an *example *(do not use):
dism /image:C:\ /Remove-Package /PackageName:Microsoft-OneCore-ApplicationModel-Sync-Desktop-FOD-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.488


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I ran the get-packages command twice. I did not get a list, see attached.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Try with:

```
dism /image:C:\ /get-packages /ScratchDir:C:\Scratch
```
And then if OK second command:

```
dism /image:C:\ /ScratchDir:C:\Scratch /Remove-Package /PackageName:PACKAGE
```



jayeliot said:


> so how do I know what version of windows 10 is installed ?


To find out try one of these:
`wmic os get caption`
OR
`systeminfo | findstr /B /C:"OS Name"`
OR
`systeminfo | findstr /C:"OS"`


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

configuration registry database corrupt.......
dism log file can be found at ......

see attached


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

wmic command got me Caption Microsoft

systeminfo - got me - is not recognized as an internal or external command


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Try this command:

```
sfc/scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=c:\ /OFFWINDIR=c:\windows /OFFLOGFILE=c:\sfclog.txt
```



jayeliot said:


> wmic command got me Caption Microsoft


I'm not sure how to get that info, but I'll try to figure out and let you know...


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

result of new command 

beginning system scan. this process will take some time.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Fixing system without fresh image won't work just like that...

You need to download Windows 10 and create bootable USB as explained on download page:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

The real issue now is that we don't know which edition of Windows is installed, it is possible to figure out,
but it's not easy to do.

Are you sure the command `wmic os get caption` gave you just "Microsoft" and nothing else??
Please check again.

Do you have any data on this trouble PC that you care about?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Btw. there should be Windows sticker somewhere on your PC which should state Windows edition.
You can also take a look at Windows DVD if you purchased Windows in store, or somewhere inside papers that you got with this PC.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

The sticker says Windows 10 Home. I called Microsoft expecting they could tell by my serial number. They can only tell if I had a working PC. As long as I was on with them, they too want me to reinstall windows. I have purchased a 64 gig flash drive and am ready to move forward. And when I re-ran that command I got the same result Caption Microsoft.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, it's Windows 10 Home then, you have nothing to worry about because even if you install wrong edition the worst thing that will happen is that you'll have to reinstall again.

You did not tell, do you have any data on that computer that you care about?
because everything will be lost.

Otherwise performing installation is not that hard, here is detailed tutorial:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html

Let us know if you need additional assistance.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So what will I lose ? 
Word documents ?
Excel worksheets ?
Photos ?

Programs :
Office ?
Internet providers - google / yahoo ?
dashlane
Kapersky security
supersystem antivirus


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes to all, everything is lost for ever.
Installed programs,
bookmarks,
documents,
photos,
passwords,
everything!

It is possible to backup important data first if you want and then transfer back to new Windows.
Do you have another hard drive in that computer?
Or another USB stick?

How much data do you think there is? in terms of gitabytes.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I have two flash drives 64 gig each. Is there anyway to save the office suite before beginning. So tell me how to retrieve all my wifes documents


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> Is there anyway to save the office suite before beginning


What do you mean by that? Office software or office documents?
Office software can be downloaded again, if you have product key activating it is straightforward.

Anyway I recommend you to not install Windows yet but instead try to repair it because it might work.
Attempt to repair is easy and here is how to:

1. Boot from bootable USB stick with Windows 10
2. Once it boots up, on the first screen select interface language.
3. Click next and there you'll see an option that says "*Repair your computer*"
Click on that link and attempt startup repair, this usually works and if so you'll be able to boot into your old Windows and back up what ever you want the easy way.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So using your link I see two choices :
1. Windows update May 2020 - not that one
2.create windows 10 installation media - yes


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

2. create windows 10 installation media
Click on "Download tool now"

Run this tool and follow link instructions to create bootable USB stick.

-------------------

Btw. if "*Repair your computer*" doesn't work we'll have to backup documents other way around, using command prompt, before doing Windows installation.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

so I downloaded the .exe. Do I now follow these instructions ?


Select *Download tool now*, and select *Run*. You need to be an administrator to run this tool.
If you agree to the license terms, select *Accept*.
On the *What do you want to do?* page, select Create* installation media for another PC*, and then select *Next*.
Select the language, edition, and architecture (64-bit or 32-bit) for Windows 10. This table will help you decide which edition of Windows 10 you'll choose:


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes, this are the steps you need.
Your PC is most likely x64 bit based so when asked chose:
Windows 10 Home x64 bit


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

OK, tool has been downloaded onto flash drive. Need to take a break for a couple of hours. Probably start fresh tomorrow. Thanks for your help so far and your patience.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

so here are your instructions earlier.
1. Boot from bootable USB stick with Windows 10
2. Once it boots up, on the first screen select interface language.
3. Click next and there you'll see an option that says "*Repair your computer*"
Click on that link and attempt startup repair, this usually works and if so you'll be able to boot into your old Windows and back up what ever you want the easy way.

So how do I boot using the usb stick ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please give name and model of this PC. or motherboard brand.
You can find this info on the PC or somewhere in papers you got with PC.

Normally shut down PC, put USB stick into computer and turn it on.
As soon as it starts powering on, repeatedly press one of the following keys to get boot menu:
DEL
ESC
F10
F2
F12

The key depends on motherboard brand, but only you know this info.
While the computer powers on, it is possible that you'll see for short period of time on display which key to press.

The boot menu looks like small dialog window that let's you chose to select from which media to boot,
the choices should include hard drive on computer and USB stick.
Selecting USB stick and pressing enter should start Windows from USB.

If one of the keys leads to BIOS interface press CTRL + ALT + DEL to restart and try another key.
If the key does nothing and you get to recovery mode restart computer and try another key.


----------



## namitakumari (Jul 14, 2020)

The problem that you mentioned is more like bsod error that shows a blue screen. You may try these methods to fix it:

Method 1: Run check disk
1) Open a command prompt with admin access
2) Type the below command one after another:
chkdsk c: / f
sfc/scannow
Once done then restart your PC, this should solve the issue.

2nd Method) Restore the system
3rd Method) Reset this PC
4th Method) Unplugged and plugged it again

information take from here https://www.winosbite.com/how-to-fix-srttrail-txt-bsod-error-in-windows-10/


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Lenovo All In One
Machine Type :F0DJ
MTM : F0DJ0013US

So I did method 1 chkdsk followed by scannow. Turned off PC and restarted. Not fixed.

Method 2 I already did..

As for resetting PC I have not done - need more info before doing that.

What about the windows / usb ? In my brief talk with Microsoft Tech Support they wanted me to do that as you did.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> As for resetting PC I have not done


You can't reset your PC, for this you need working system which you don't have.

Have you tried to boot from USB?
According to lenovo support site the key for boot menu is F12:
https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/solutions/ht500207


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So I need a bit of hand holding. Turned of PC, inserted flash drive, turned on PC, pressed F12 and now I am at the startup device menu
1. Windows Boot Manager
2 Network .....
3. Memorex USB Flash Drive PMAP, Partition 1 - this looks good, but then what ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Use Up/Down arrow keys on your keyboard to select "USB" choice and press enter boot from USB.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

OK. Pressed USB 

Brings me to WIndows Install Now 

or Repair your computer (this looks good - yes ?)


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

yes, click on "Repair your computer".

I forgot what options will that get you?
If there is "Startup repair" choose that.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So under troubleshoot there was a choice for startup repair. I selected that and it went thru a diagnosis just like it did before ..... couldn't repair.

But it never used the usb drive.

I see that instead of startup repair, there is a Use a Device which lets me select the Memorex flash drive.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I see that under troubleshoot there are several other choices like : command prompt ; uninstall updates ; system restore


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Uninstall updates won't work and you said there is no restore point, so the only choice is to use command prompt to backup personal data to second USB stick.

Then reinstall Windows.

To back up data insert empty USB stick and get to command prompt.
Make sure to again learn volume letters like before.

Then next step is to recall where is personal data stored?
You mentioned office documents, these are usually stored in:
_C:\Users\USERNAME\Docuemnts_

Does your wife recall any other locations where to look for personal files that she would like to have back?


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

well we did go back to a restore point before to Sept 2. There were other restore points.

As far as recalling where and what, we are clearly going to lose stuff. She did put files onto two flashdrives prior to us traveling north for 6 weeks (we have a pc there)


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> There were other restore points.


OK, that sounds great, and you said it didn't work.
Why not use "system restore" option again and when asked to chose restore point choose different one,
for example if you choose latest restore point last time, now chose the one that's before latest one.
Try older restore points, maybe one of them will work.

If you're sure none of them works, I'll need details about personal data locations and type of data to guide you trough backup process. or at least give you general info on how to do it.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

none of the restore points works - in fact I got a failure message, So I guess we are reloading windows 10.

A lot of files are backed up on my laptop (from last year) and some current files are on a couple of flashdrives. But there are some files that will be lost - I would like to find them before wiping them out. What about photos ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, first figure out volume letters (as explained beofore) and update letters in commands below as needed:

to switch to installed Windows (the one that is having issues)

```
cd C:\
```
use following to figure out username

```
dir Users
```
The output is list of usernames, one of which is your wife's username
Now to copy documents to USB (*F:\ *is example for USB, update if needed) use these commands:
*NOTE:* _USERNAME _is your wife's username, in the command below replace it with actual user name.


```
mkdir F:\Documents
robocopy /S Users\USERNAME\Documents\ F:\Documents
```
Now do the same thing for pictures:


```
mkdir F:\Pictures
robocopy /S Users\USERNAME\Pictures\ F:\Pictures
```
Is there any other data to copy?
browser bookmarks, browser passwords, which browser was there in that case?
Was there anything on Desktop?

It's easy to skip something if not in default location.

To investigate files on old Windows here are few hints:

type dir to list directories and files
`dir`
to move to some directory type
`cd DIRECTORY_NAME`
to go backwards one directory type
`cd ..`
To switch to another partition type it's letter:
`cd C:\`

Try to find out, almost all data is inside *C:\Users\USERNAME*


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

btw. you might find this video useful to learn how to navigate file system, which is what you need to locate data for backup:






To copy some directory and it's contents to USB here is the syntax:

*robocopy /S SOURCE DESTINATION

NOTE:* capital letters are placeholders, rename them as needed:
For example to copy Desktop to flash drive first create new directory on USB:

```
mkdir F:\NEW_DIRECTORY
```
Then copy

```
robocopy /S C:\Users\USERNAME\SOME_DIRECTORY F:\NEW_DIRECTORY
```


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

so I am not bad with these dos commands, I can get around. When I first got to the root directory I typed in dir and found program files, sources, users, windows. When I changed to x:\users I typed in dir and saw my wifes name and public. When I changed to x:\users\wife I typed in dir and got no files.

And now the wifes dir is not even shown. All I have is a public directory,

I did manage to create the documents folder on the flash drive

When I did your robocopy no files were found to transfer from Users\wife\documents. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> When I changed to x:\users\wife I typed in dir and got no files.


I suppose the *X:\* here is just example?
Because old Windows should be under *C:\* or something else. but not X:\ which contains no files of interest.

Keep in mind when you boot from USB or enter recovery mode the *X:\* exists only in memory and contains no personal data.

Old Windows usually at *C:\* should contain data, if there is no data on system drive at all then I don't know how that's possible.

Please verify again, and if you're sure there is no data then it's likely lost for ever.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Ah man, I need to visit eye specialist for real , I canceled it 6 months ago due to covid fear.

I'm sorry, please type just C followed by colon and press enter like this:
`c:`

This should take you to C drive.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok I got to the c: directory. I created a folder in the flash drive

I did the robocopy and all nothing goy copied over. I also noticed that the directory wifes name was created on 10/18 the day I plugged in the pc and when problems began


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

using dos I did a query

c:\ dir users\wifename\documents - no files there


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

hm, I've tested sample robocopy command and it worked fine here.
make sure source and destination path is fully specified including drive letter.
Here is working example:

`robocopy /S C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\ F:\Documents\`

See if the command results in any kind of errors.



jayeliot said:


> c:\ dir users\wifename\documents


I see, try with:
`dir C:\users\wifename\documents`

The prompt that begins with, example
`C:\>`
does not count, it only tells you the current location.

I'm sorry but there is no other way to back up data.
Command prompt can be tricky.

To have graphical interface you would have to boot from linux live USB but I didn't want to bother you with that.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I have made multiple attempts 

dir c:\users\wife\documents

dir c:\users\public\documents

no files


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, then "Documents" folder contains no files, what about "Pictures"?
`dir c:\users\wife\pictures`

And what about "Desktop"?
`dir c:\users\wife\Desktop`

These should contain files.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

No files in the documents folder ; some files in the desktop folder ; 32 files in the download folder


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

you're interested in "Pictures" folder, there should be photos.

I'm not sure where to look for office documents, maybe in "Desktop"

Why don't you just copy entry wife's folder to USB?

```
mkdir F:\backup
robocopy /S C:\Users\WIFE\ F:\backup\
```
When copying is done, attach USB to another computer and let her verify all files are there?


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I found lots of files under wife\onedrive\documents. copying now. Moved 1600 files to flash drive and copied them to the working laptop just in case. Ready to reinstall Windows tomorrow.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Press *CTRL + C* (twice) to stop operation.

I had some feeling it might end up like this.
Please stop operation and attach USB stick to working computer.
Look at what files are useful to back up from USB, and copy them to working computer for safe storage.

Unfortunately I have no clue where could offices files be, most likely inside "OneDrive" folder, by default:
_C:\Users\WIFE\OneDrive_

I can't confirm you've backed up all data, only your wife can do that by examining files copied to USB on a working computer.

Btw. later or some other day (when you decide to) at some point to free space on USB, don't delete anything on USB manually, instead to remove all data from USB, right click USB and select "Format..."


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

jayeliot said:


> Ready to reinstall Windows tomorrow.


OK, if you're sure all data is copied and safe, go ahead.
If you stuck with tutorial on installing windows feel free to ask for help.

Once you're done installing new OS, next step is to first install drivers to new OS.

Then moving copied personal files back to new system and installing programs is easy thing.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

So I will boot up the pc using the flash drive. Instead of selecting repair, I will select install Windows.

I assume there will be a lot of prompts along the way. What info should I have ready (license info , ?)

As for drivers, what will have to be installed ? Should I have them downloaded already ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You need no info for now, no license or anything, just follow tutorial:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html

Drivers can be downloaded and installed later, let me know when you're done installing.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

done. ready for next step. windows is working great


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, drivers next, follow steps below on new Windows to share system information file:

1. Click on Windows button
2. Type msinfo32 on your kyeboard
3. Right click on "System Information" and Run as Administrator
4. If asked for password enter your password and click OK
5. Click on: File -> Save...
6. Save the file to C:\ root drive
8. Zip up this file and attach to your reply

For more information about msinfo32 tool see below link:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...of-microsoft-system-information-msinfo32-tool


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

see attached


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Here are drivers for your PC:
https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/desktops-and-all-in-ones/500-series/aio-520-24icb/f0dj/f0dj0013us/downloads/driver-list

*Skip following*:
BIOS/UEFI
Diagnostic
Software and utilities

Restart computer as needed and you're done!
Next you only need to transfer data back as needed, documents, pictures etc. but only those needed,
don't copy entry userprofile folder with all the junk (your wife's folder from old PC), that may cause strange issues.

The rest of job is to download and install programs.
Check that PC was activated in:
Settings -> System -> Update & Security -> Activation.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

so you want the following drivers downloaded and installed

audio - 1
bluetooth and modem -3
camera card reader - 2
chipset - 2
display and video graphics - 4
networking / wireless lan - 3
patch - 1
raid -1
storage - 3

no bios ; diagnostic nor software and utilities


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

yes, skip *raid *too.

These are not needed for normal functioning,
some cause issues and BIOS update can damage PC.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

there are 

3 bluetooth downloads available : intel ; qca and realtech
2 camera /card : integrated IR ; realtech
2 chip set : consumer intel ; intel r
4 display and graphics : 3 intel and one AMD
3 networking wireless lan - intel ; realtech ; NFA435
3 storage : intel rapid ; 2 nvMe for solid state drive (this PC is not solid state drive)

So which to choose ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Ah I see, confusing..
If some drivers refuse to install, just skip them.

Bluetooth: intel

camera/card: both

chipset:
"Intel(R) Management Engine Interface Driver for Windows 10 (64-bit) - Desktops"

display and graphics:
"Intel Graphics Driver for Windows 10 64-bit (Version 1903, 1909) - ideacentre AIO 520-22ICB, AIO 520-24ICB"
AND this one:
Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.9.1 Recommended (WHQL)

Networking: intel and realtek

Storage:
"Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver for Windows 10 64-bit (Version 1709, 1803, 1809, 2004) - Desktop"


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Intel Rapid Storage brings me to a choice : Stay in ACHI mode ; or Switch System SATA ....(recommended)


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

UH, I'm not sure about that but leave it in AHCI mode as it was before.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

everything has been installed including the Adrenalin.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

pc is working great. Anything else ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Have you checked OS is activated?
_Settings -> Update & Security -> Activation._

Transferred wife's documents and pictures back to new OS?
Installed Office? and probably few other programs.

If yes you're done!


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

"Activation : Windows is activated with a digital license linked to your Microsoft account" - so I assume we are good on activation - Yes ?

Installed Office Pro 2016 ; Kapersky Security ; dashlane ; SUPERAntiSpyware ; canon printer drivers and software ;


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, feel free to mark this thread as "solved" because we're done.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow ! You are a lifesaver. I have been a member since 2003. I have been saved by you guys on so many occassions. Thank you zebanovich for your skills and patience.


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Z - I have one more question. I see that there is now a folder called Windows Old. I see that it was created when we installed the new Windows. I read that this will automatically be deleted in 30 days. It is taking up 14.6 Gig. When drilling down there are hundreds of folders and files of personal data under window.old / users that I had copied to the flash drive and then reloaded after the new windows install. 

What do you recommend ? Are those user / files and folders safe to remove ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

It looks like you didn't follow (or understand) the tutorial to perform clean installation, it's not a big deal anyway.

Windows.old contains all data from previous installation and unless you need to recover something, there is no need to keep Windows.old.

To delete it see this tutorial:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2066-delete-windows-old-folder-windows-10-a.html


----------

